# Can Am Training Equipment?



## Junior Johnson (Mar 19, 2010)

Looking to get feed back on the quality of Can Am's training supplies such as tugs, bite pillows, and sleeves. I have not had good luck with the quality of FOR DOG TRAINERS.COM products and dont know of anyone who regularly uses any of Can Am's products. Please advise.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Maybe you answered your question yourself.


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Yep, I use Can Am tugs and bite pillows and they are as good or better than most.. Can't speak for the sleeves as I have not used them. 

Can-Am's leather products are beautifully made, such as leads, etc.

I also use his agitation harness and ring muzzle (soft muzzles for the "walk off lead"). Very satisfied.

Hope this helps,

Gerald


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

I use Can am stuff. He leather stuff is good. Get good hardware on the leather though. Leg sleeves are pretty good.The tugs are ok too. I like that you can re stuff them. I have put pipe in the middle of some to make them harder and took stuffing out for my puppy. Plus Pierre is pretty cool too. I wouldn't get his suits though.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Tugs and pillows are decent enough for pups..
leg sleeves are ok for some dogs...
leather products are ok too..

sleeves and suits
some people like em, most don't...


----------



## Kelly Readman (Feb 27, 2010)

I really like his leather stuff have collars leashes and harnesses from them and there good quality. The tugs and grip builders are good aswell. A friend I train with breeds Corso's and Can Am is all he uses for collars ect and they hold up. He has 3 or 4 sleeves and likes them, the suit he got quite a few years ago has to have hidden sleeves in it to hold the real hard biters! I have one of the newer ones and the quality seems to be alot better although it hasn't been tested on a wide range of dogs yet! I just order a "kit" from his ebay store and you can't beat the prices.


----------



## Rick Cadez Jr. (Dec 1, 2009)

I have a Biothane Tracking Harness from Can-Am and love it. It doesnt soak up the water when tracking in rain or snow. Prices was great and it shipped right away.


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

The suits aren't as good as others I've used, but every thing else great. I like the "Grip Builder" leg sleeve a lot for young dogs. I like dealing with Pierre and have never had a customer service glitch of any kind when ordering from him.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

I like their tugs. They last forever and you can adjust the hardness.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

I would make my own equipment from rubber tires or paper before I would ever by anything from can am. I bought a tri level suit and the very first bite I got punctured through the suit. the suit was like a piece of rug.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Timothy Saunders said:


> I would make my own equipment from rubber tires or paper before I would ever by anything from can am. I bought a tri level suit and the very first bite I got punctured through the suit. the suit was like a piece of rug.


Dont feel bad...I know a kid whos dad put him in one of those suits that I sold him,when he was 16, without the covers or anything on, and had him catch a pretty strong SCH III GSD on the bicep...and tried to blame it on me..LOL (he knew what the Can-Am suit was like, especially without any covers on it)

Now the kid shows the scars off to his college girlfriends..

he is kind of a punk...when he came back this time from school he called his dad's 10 month old Mali a pussy, so his dad told him to catch the dog on a linen euro type sleeve puppy sleeve if the dog was such a pussy......and the kid did it..right in the same bicep...LOL

more scars...kid is brave I'll give him that...brave but not too bright...

I saw a guy get bit in the crotch in one...at an event...he came out of the bathroom stall with blood on his hand..and that dummy was gonna wear a pair of nylon scratch pants...I knew the dog, and told him the dog was dirty on the out and was going to bite his crotch, he put on the can-am pants...in retrospect he may have been better off in the scratch pants...but who knows for sure...

Pierre is a very nice guy and very easy to deal with...I do like some of his stuff....


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

His tugs are really nice as you can replace the innards he uses carpet under padding so when the dog kills it you can replace it and/or change the hardness of it. 

I don't really like his bite pillows, I'd go with a Gappay or Redline first as the CAN-AM don't have solid ring grips like the other 2 mentioned. 

I have one of his grip builders but they are not very good for an older dog to me I'd just use them on a puppy under 6 mos. Anything else they are to small and easily destroyed by an older dog. 

His nylon harnesses are nice and very durable with good clips and loops very adjustable and easy to take off and on.

What is really exceptional is his leather work. Muzzles, leashes, harnesses. His martingale leather leashes are the bomb. If you need a muzzle too I'd highly recommend his leather muzzles very classy.


----------

